# Portafilter leaking?



## JacksDad (Sep 8, 2014)

My Gaggia Classic has developed a leak today.

When pulling a shot, water is leaking out of the top of the portafilter where it seals with the machine. Water then runs down and into the cup. Ive cleaned the shower screen and everything looks clean and normal. Any idea why this is happening please?

The leak isn't very visible in this photo as it was leaking around the back of the portafilter, but it does show water running off and into the cup..


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looks like a new group seal is needed.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Make sure portafilter is on tight


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine started doing this after about 8 years. I needed a new group gasket (as Timmy suggests). You can get a new one from happy donkey for next to nothing, and it's really really easy to fit. Problem solved.

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd6005.html


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

How to fit the new gasket:


----------



## JacksDad (Sep 8, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Looks like a new group seal is needed.


Thanks. Nice to see its an easy fit. My machine is only a year old and didn't expect it to fail so soon. Just purchased this none genuine replacement, at only £1.85 its worth a try..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004ZF1VVI?keywords=gaggia%20classic%20group%20seal&qid=1441464982&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

If it's only a year old, then it might just be a dirty gasket or not locking it in tight enough. If you tip your machine on its side, you should be able to see if the gasket looks worn, cracked or if it just needs a good clean.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The one you have ordered is very slightly fatter than the original so the portafilter handle may lock in sooner than you are used to.

Heres a review of the one youve bought

"Verified Purchase If I had realised that this was not a genuine Gaggia replacement then I would not have bought it. I always prefer genuine replacement parts for whatever I'm buying for! Usually cheaper in the long run!! It's rock hard, the handle of my machine doesn't go anywhere near the 'straight out position' only moving a few degrees after entering the location lugs. It has to be wrenched quite hard to ensure it doesn't leak and to do this I have to hold the classic with the left hand to prevent it moving!!!!! I bought two .... anyone wanting the spare can have it!!!!!! "

Heres a link to the original one, its 8mm thick £3.08 delivered

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Gaggia-NG01-001-8mm-Rubber-Seal-Gasket-Brand-New-/201101278118?


----------



## JacksDad (Sep 8, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The one you have ordered is very slightly fatter than the original so the portafilter handle may lock in sooner than you are used to.
> 
> Heres a review of the one youve bought
> 
> ...


I saw that review, but everyone else said it worked with their Classic just fine. Its cheap enough to throw away if it doesn't work.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I just purchased a Cafelat silicone one off eBay. They are supposed to be nicer...will let you know!


----------

